# Specks have been thick !



## JoshH

the last few weeks we have stacked up a limit in a couple hours every trip.. really just chase the mullet. had to get thru them to the redfish but trout are pretty fun! my best advice is to use the lightest leader/line/rod/reel you can get away with. we try to keep 17"+ basically if you gotta think about measuring just toss em back. good luck yall!


----------



## The Pitt

nice man. how are suppose to know where to fish if you white out everything?


----------



## JoshH

I cant make it that easy on yall! been noticing depth really matters when finding em. once you get a couple pay attention to how deep you are. and match the bait you see swimming around


----------



## grey ghost

nice!!


----------



## TheRoguePirate

are you throwing artificial or real baits? ive been striking out with topwaters lately how deep you going down?


----------



## JoshH

99% artificial. every now and then a pinfish goes on a poppin cork though. honestly this mornin I threw topwater the whole time, just because all of the other bait was on top. just try a few things and youll dial into what they want. jigs, plugs, topwater just play around with it its more fun that way!


----------



## Fisherdad1

It was very thoughtful of you to block out the eyes on the fish in the first pic so he could remain anonymous. I'm sure it would be embarsing to him if his friends saw that he was caught.


----------



## TheRoguePirate

Thanks for the tips amigo!


----------



## Bill Braskey

So, for a quick recap, the fish are somewhere in the water, at some particular depth, and may be hitting some type of artificial.

Now, let's go catch some fish!


----------



## devinsdad

HA HA HA! That was funny Bill.


----------



## NoMoSurf

Fisherdad1 said:


> It was very thoughtful of you to block out the eyes on the fish in the first pic so he could remain anonymous. I'm sure it would be embarsing to him if his friends saw that he was caught.


Hey, that fish is innocent until proven guilty in a court of law... :thumbsup:


----------



## mxracer19

Yep Im with Bill. Throw us a bone...it's not a competition.


----------



## screwballl

Wirelessly posted

I've just started with saltwater 2 months ago and only one trout to date... some of us need more info or we will just end up going back to bluegill and bass fishing


----------



## Jeff Russell

Screwball - PM sent


----------



## JoshH

all you gotta do is ask. i just whited out backrounds so next time I go I dont have a parking lot like were tryin to catch snapper.


----------



## Bill Braskey

Providing bait and depth would be a good start to any report. Furthermore, no one expects lat/long to your "secret" honey holes (as if there really is such a thing), but providing which body of water couldn't be a real threat. Otherwise, it's a non-report with pics.

Some of the best fish I ever caught were literally within sight of the boat ramp.


----------



## pappastratos

what type of topwater bait are you using?


----------



## TheFlounderPounder

geez.. cant even post some pics of some nice fish without getting harrassed about where you caught them!! Keep that honey hole a secret dude.. Nothing will mess up a good hunting/fishing hole like pressure from to many folks..


----------



## 192

I find it amusing that some folks want exacts on every aspect of fishing. I dont mind helping people get started--but to learn you need to spend time on the water, learn patterns and just sit and watch what happens around you.

If your intent is to fill your freezer, I am sure Joe P's would appreciate your business.

As with everything too many want a hand out instead of a hand up.

Nice specks BTW.

Mike


----------



## Bill Braskey

What I find amusing is actually taking the time to white out the lure from the pic. If it's so top secret, then why bother posting in the first place? Then again, I really care less, so carry on posting your fish pics.


----------



## 192

I didnt notice the lure being whited out. Now thats pretty funny.


----------



## bottomtime

If you look in the first pic, you can see a plastic shrimp tail draped across his hand.


----------



## JoshH

Don't get your panties in a wad bill.

I like a chug bug. Spooks are good too. Depth depends on day. That's something you gotta figure out. Areas depend on the wind. Guys I'm not an expert trout doctor. I just go play with lures until I find something that works and look at the depth and do the best with what we got.


----------



## JoshH

bottomtime said:


> If you look in the first pic, you can see a plastic shrimp tail draped across his hand.


Lol actually its not .....


----------



## JoshH

Id like to add if anyone is interested in bringing me with you Ill show you some areas and some stuff that works for me. always like to meet new fishin buddies.


----------



## pacsman

Nice fish JohnH.
I am no expert nor do I know JohnH, 
Here is an educated guess.
No dig on you John. Just having some fun.

1.Seeing he is from beulah. I would say the west side of town"Perdidoish"
2. Water depth is 2.5 to 5 feet grass beds with sandy patches dropping off to 7 feet and beyond. Fishing the edges and chasing bait as he stated.
3. The bait has to be a mirodine, Because if you go to the tackle stores it is hard to find the colors that are productive. Hot bait this year.

Disclaimer. I dont know crap. Just guessing having fun playing detective. Get on the water like stated before and pay attention. Trout territory is vast and ever changing...they like to move(follow bait). Once you find em its all fun and games after that.
Good luck on your quest
Dave


----------



## Bill Braskey

No panties in a bunch, Josh... I'm cool as a cucumber. 

Now that I think about it, you may be on to something since the pics do tell an awful lot. But it appears that you left too much tell-tale info... so I fixed it for you.

View attachment fish.bmp


----------



## Bill Braskey

... and I'm just messing with you, Josh... no harm intended.  Thanks for the info.


----------



## oxbeast1210

Thanks for the report 
Half the fun for me is learning to catch em in different conditions. 
Every day I go out is different no technique works all the time. I usually post the lure or location every once in a while ill do both. 
Keep the reports coming!


----------



## SolarFlare

Nice catch, but I have to admit; whiting out the lures is special!


----------



## ctilton

JoshH said:


> Id like to add if anyone is interested in bringing me with you Ill show you some areas and some stuff that works for me. always like to meet new fishin buddies.


I'm your Huckleberry put me down for Jul 21st in the evening! or Ill at least buy you a cold one at the Jellyfish to pick your brain!


----------



## JoshH

you just PMd me huh? we will make a trip man, just let me know.


----------



## ctilton

Yeah, if we ge in early enough that day I am in.


----------



## captwesrozier

hello josh

nice chatting with you this morning.

i did not know you caught that many fish this morning!!!!:thumbup:

ya'll did pretty good!


----------



## JoshH

hey wes that wasnt me today, that was my bud who is in some of the pics. he took a guy who doesnt fish much this mornin and showed him a good trout and red bite. i actually talked to you not to far back at holiday harbor marina you were with a guy on a cat called high hopes cleanin fish. next time your there come say hey to me and jessica.


----------



## Death From Above

Fisherdad1 said:


> It was very thoughtful of you to block out the eyes on the fish in the first pic so he could remain anonymous. I'm sure it would be embarsing to him if his friends saw that he was caught.


More likely covering up the "live shrimp" hanging out of it's mouth.


----------



## ctilton

Hey Wes I gave your info to a guy from up here in Dallas a few days ago. We are coming down again this year taking the plunge and dragging my tin boat down. Chris


----------



## JoshH

Death From Above said:


> More likely covering up the "live shrimp" hanging out of it's mouth.



wrong. try seagrass hanging off a fluke soft plastic. :whistling:


----------



## Phat Old Man

The white out is funny. Can't let anyone know where your at. Douchebaggery I say.


----------



## JoshH

high quality mature post. if you dont like it, dont open/read the thread...simple as that.


----------



## lucky

Nice catch brotha! Good job. 

I wish the rain would subside so the fishing could normalize again.


----------



## JoshH

Over 3000 views over a few trout and redfish!?


----------



## Johnms

*Secret has been revealed*

I figured out where he was and what he was using. I also think I have seen this guy before.


----------



## JoshH

Things just got weird.


----------



## Bill Braskey

JoshH said:


> Things just got weird.


 ... and hilarious!


----------



## JoshH

.....sure


----------



## sunnh2o

Wow, definately a lil weird. Great job on fish catchin (and the white out). Some people always find some way to hate on ya.


----------



## todd in the bay

are you ashamed of where and how you caught those nice fish?


----------



## Johnms

*another spot*

might have been on the beach, using a mustard color corndog.


----------



## JoshH

Y'all need to get out more often


----------

